# Stihl HT 101 with bent shaft



## 94BULLITT

I found a Stihl HT 101 with a bent shaft for sale. Are parts to fix the shaft expensive? What is a HT 101 in good used condition worth? I don't want to buy it and have more in it than it is worth. If anyone had a parts diagram of the shaft they could send me I would be appreciate it.


----------



## 94BULLITT

Since no one replied I guess nobody on here has ever had a problem with a shaft on a HT 101.


----------



## jpj6780

I have broken one on a buddies HT 101. I think it was in the $60-75 range to replace, but can't recall if I also replaced the clutch as I think a sticky clutch is what caused it.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## jpj6780

Very handy piece of equipment by the way. They go for about $600 new, but I have no clue what used market is like.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## lone wolf

94BULLITT said:


> Since no one replied I guess nobody on here has ever had a problem with a shaft on a HT 101.


The driveshaft or the tube on the outside?


----------



## jpj6780

Oh sorry. I broke the drive shaft on it, not the outside tube.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## 94BULLITT

Thanks for the replies. All I know about it is the guy said his helper forgot and left it in his chip truck they blew chips on it. Somehow the shaft got bent. He it still works, is very hard to pull a part, and makes a noise when you use it. He thinks only the inner shaft is bent. He is also keeping the bar and chain. I found a Oregon bar and chain on amazon for $36. The pole saw is about 2 hours away from me. I am just trying to figure out if it is worth messing with. I am guessing the drive shaft may be damaged along with the tube/s. Here is a picture he sent me.


----------



## lone wolf

What can you buy it for?


----------



## 94BULLITT

jpj6780 said:


> Oh sorry. I broke the drive shaft on it, not the outside tube.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk



Do you remember how the drive shaft was made? Is it something like a PTO shaft on a tractor?



lone wolf said:


> What can you buy it for?



He is asking $150. From what I have found the used they are going for $350-400 in decent condition.


----------



## lone wolf

94BULLITT said:


> Do you remember how the drive shaft was made? Is it something like a PTO shaft on a tractor?
> 
> 
> 
> He is asking $150. From what I have found the used they are going for $350-400 in decent condition.


I dont know what the driveshaft cost but I guess 100- 200. and they aint fun to work on. The outer shaft is abot 75.00


----------



## jpj6780

Seems like it was splined extruded aluminium. The one I replaced split right where it attached to the clutch. There's an inner sleeve and outer sleeve. I don't recall if I had to buy both inner and outer. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## lone wolf

lone wolf said:


> I dont know what the driveshaft cost but I guess 100- 200. and they aint fun to work on. The outer shaft is about 75.00


Tomorrow call the dealer for prices,


----------



## jpj6780

I didn't think it was all that bad replacing it. The two trips to the dealer was worse than actually replacing the parts.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## 94BULLITT

I'll call the dealer tomorrow and see what a drive shaft and inner and outer sleeve cost. I found a parts break down and it looked like the shaft was made up of 10,000 parts, maybe it was wrong.


----------



## 94BULLITT

Here is the parts diagram I found.

http://www.magic-parts.co.uk/acatalog/Stihl-HT-101-Pole-Pruner.php

It looks like the drive shaft is made up of a few pieces.


----------



## jpj6780

Don't remember it being that complicated, but it was 5 or 6 years ago and it seems like I read that Stihl "improved" the drive shaft on these because of common failures. Looks like they've engineered some extra "slip clutch" action in the shaft to protect it. I would chat with your dealer about it. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Mine gets bent all the time. You can use them bent. There is a inner spline shift and then there is also.bearings or something like that in the handle down by the motor that sometime wear out. I think a complete pole shaft is around $300

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishinfreak99

Bent mine at about a 40 degree angle once and took it apart and straightened it and put it back together in two or three hours


----------



## lone wolf

94BULLITT said:


> Here is the parts diagram I found.
> 
> http://www.magic-parts.co.uk/acatalog/Stihl-HT-101-Pole-Pruner.php
> 
> It looks like the drive shaft is made up of a few pieces.


Two of them right? One for each section the top section prob got bent inner and outer. Better off saving for a new one unless you think it will get bent right away again then you are in the same boat. The trick is to get the pole saw away from the falling branch real fast so it dont get hit. Practice that.


----------



## 94BULLITT

I called the dealer toady. The both the shaft tubes and a drive shaft was about $180. I would still need a bar and chain and maybe some other miscellaneous parts. I decided to pass on this saw. If it was closer to me I would have gone to look at it to look at it to see how bad it was but it is not worth a 2 hour drive to end up with nothing.



lone wolf said:


> Better off saving for a new one unless you think it will get bent right away again then you are in the same boat. The trick is to get the pole saw away from the falling branch real fast so it dont get hit. Practice that.



I'm not sure if this was directed at me but it is not my pole saw and I did bend it, I was just thinking about buying it.


----------



## lone wolf

94BULLITT said:


> I called the dealer toady. The both the shaft tubes and a drive shaft was about $180. I would still need a bar and chain and maybe some other miscellaneous parts. I decided to pass on this saw. If it was closer to me I would have gone to look at it to look at it to see how bad it was but it is not worth a 2 hour drive to end up with nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if this was directed at me but it is not my pole saw and I did bend it, I was just thinking about buying it.


That what I thought. Plus there could even be other issues.


----------



## lone wolf

94BULLITT said:


> I called the dealer toady. The both the shaft tubes and a drive shaft was about $180. I would still need a bar and chain and maybe some other miscellaneous parts. I decided to pass on this saw. If it was closer to me I would have gone to look at it to look at it to see how bad it was but it is not worth a 2 hour drive to end up with nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if this was directed at me but it is not my pole saw and I did bend it, I was just thinking about buying it.


Just what I have learned.


----------

